# PGD Success?



## Mandellen (Nov 28, 2003)

Hello everyone

DH & I are off to Reprofit in Czech on  2 December for ED IVF. We have decided to do PGD. Has anyone had this done and had a successful outcome? I've read as much as I can about having PGD done but I am still a little nervous about it. Will it affect the embryos at all? Basically I'm looking for some 'real life' results/thoughts! If anyone can help with any experiences or info then please could you let me know? We had DE IVF in 2005 in th UK but this time we are going abroad and opting for the PGD - I think that the reason I am slightly jittery this time is that if it was straightforward ED IVF like last time I would know what to expect - does that make sense? 

Hope that everyone ok today.

Take care

Mandellen x


----------



## bluebell (Dec 9, 2004)

Sorry Mandellen, no experience of this, but from remembering watching programmes on the box about this it doesn't seem to affect chances of embryo survival.  Have Reprofit given you any statistics about effect of PGD on embies ?  Do you mind me asking why you have gone for PGD ?
Hope you get some more informed answers than mine !
Good luck,
Bluebell xx


----------



## babycrazy (Mar 17, 2006)

Hello Madellen
Pinkflamingo has just had PGD done at Repromeda  a skilled clinic in the PGD world,  This Clinic is also in Brno CZ. If you look on the thread you can ask her how its all going.
XX
Karen


----------

